# Circle City Monthly Ride; OC CA,  May 12, Mother's Day!



## tripple3 (Apr 27, 2019)

*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA  May 12, Mother's Day*!
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. We would love to see some moms out to ride!
When: Sunday May 12, Meet at 10:00am, and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*

*

*


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Apr 27, 2019)

can i bring my mommy..... she can ride on my handlebars


----------



## BFGforme (Apr 28, 2019)

If I can get a new backpack and tool's and bike lock I'll try to make it!


----------



## tripple3 (May 8, 2019)

Bump this up for Sundays' Ride.


----------



## Jrodarod (May 12, 2019)

My daughter and I are in..


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2019)

an enthusiastic small group of riders talking about Moms and how great they are.....
Thanks for coming out!
See you June 9th for the Annual Cycle Truck Convoy
Get 'em Ready; let's Roll!
a few pics from today:



The MADSEN above was not part of our ride group; just a RAD new bike that was there at the same time.
















Since it was a small group, we were able to hit 2 garage sales today; scores by most all of us.
@Cory thanks again for that home-made $1 brownie.


----------



## mrg (May 12, 2019)

Small turn out but a fun ride and yard sale crawl in the OC with the Circle city gang


----------

